# Drinking Egg Whites



## musclePer (Apr 17, 2006)

I have been drinking Eggology egg whites every morning and I enjoy the ease of drinking the whites because when i cook them i find it hard to eat 50g of protein worth of whites.  I would like to pose the question to anyone with information about drinking versus cooked eggs because i think i make better weight gains from cooked eggs:  Is there anyscientific research that shows the benefits of cooked eggs over raw eggs?


----------



## brollickby06 (Apr 17, 2006)

hmm..cant uncooked eggs give you salmonella


----------



## brollickby06 (Apr 17, 2006)

but hey, if rocky did it i give it a thumbs up


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Apr 17, 2006)

musclePer said:
			
		

> I have been drinking Eggology egg whites every morning and I enjoy the ease of drinking the whites because when i cook them i find it hard to eat 50g of protein worth of whites.  I would like to pose the question to anyone with information about drinking versus cooked eggs because i think i make better weight gains from cooked eggs:  Is there anyscientific research that shows the benefits of cooked eggs over raw eggs?


If you did a search you would see this has been discussed only about every SENCOND DAY!!!

Do not eat them raw... Not only do you lose have the protein, but you can create biotin issues too...

READ:
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=59030
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=55069
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=52067
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=52925
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=50025
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=48220
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=48198
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=4632
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=43361


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 18, 2006)

Dang, I love Eggology liquid egg whites, but they're expensive. Pain in the ass, but cheaper to just crack a bunch of eggs if you are going to be drinking the whites.


----------



## NeilPearson (Apr 18, 2006)

Cooked egg whites are actually easier to digest... and don't run the risk of disease and parasites


----------



## beerman_420 (Apr 19, 2006)

brollickby06 said:
			
		

> hmm..cant uncooked eggs give you salmonella



yessir


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (Apr 19, 2006)

drink pasteurized egg whites


----------



## Gordo (Apr 20, 2006)

dontsurfonmytur said:
			
		

> drink pasteurized egg whites



Read the links.... you're wasting protein (getting about half) and you risk Biotin deficiency if you do it alot....so really, why bother?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> If you did a search you would see this has been discussed only about every SENCOND DAY!!!
> 
> Do not eat them raw... Not only do you lose have the protein, but you can create biotin issues too...
> 
> ...


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Apr 20, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

>


 Yeah.... I was having a bad day! 

 But maybe I should make a sticky with links to some of that info....


----------



## LoadedBats (Apr 28, 2006)

For god's sakes......

I hate to inform some of the supposed DIET GURUS that are always correcting people on this forum, but there is a MAJOR difference BETWEEN  RAW EGGS, and PASTEURIZED egg whites.  He was (i know this threads a few weeks old) asking about drinking the PASTEURIZED version, and yes i checked all those links out, every single one leads to a discussion about consuming RAW eggs, NOT pasteurized egg whites, which i agree isn't really advisiable (however you can tell that one to about every other bodybuilder from the 50's 60's and 70's who consumed dozens of raw eggs daily and somehow didn't die of bioten problems, salmonella, or lack of protein).  Not trying to get shitty, just thought you weren't answering the questions thoroughly enough.......show some studies that prove the pastuerized liquid egg whites are bad, or poorly digested or whatever, and THEN post it to prove people wrong.... 

sorry for the rant.


----------



## Trouble (Apr 28, 2006)

Fine, I answer the question.

Pasteiurization kills the bacteria found in a small percentage of all whole eggs.  The eggs are washed, separated and handled carefully to avoid contamination.  The shells are broken, the yokes removed by slow speed centrifugal separation and the eggs whites subjected to high pressure, low temperature heating or ionization (pasteurization).  They are functionally the same as raw egg whites, with the exception that the treatment inactivates avidin proteins so that biotin absorption from diet isn't altered.

 Information provided in this thread on the absorption characteristics for raw egg whites are the same as that for pasteurtized egg whites.  Pasteurization does not cause protein aggregation that occurs with heating (cooking) of egg whites.  Its this process that slows down the rate of absorption, and exposes internal hydrolysis sites in egg white proteins (moderately hydrophobic) that allows digestive enzymes (endoproteases) to further breakdown globular proteins in the stomach and foregut.


----------



## drew.haynes (Apr 28, 2006)

A friend of mine here is buddies with Bob Ciccarillo (sp?). Bob got him to start drinking egg whites every night from some company... egg white international or something. They are pasteurized and supposedly are digested fine. Heard of that brand?


----------



## LoadedBats (Apr 29, 2006)

Trouble said:
			
		

> Fine, I answer the question.
> 
> Pasteiurization kills the bacteria found in a small percentage of all whole eggs.  The eggs are washed, separated and handled carefully to avoid contamination.  The shells are broken, the yokes removed by slow speed centrifugal separation and the eggs whites subjected to high pressure, low temperature heating or ionization (pasteurization).  They are functionally the same as raw egg whites, *with the exception that the treatment inactivates avidin proteins so that biotin absorption from diet isn't altered.*
> 
> Information provided in this thread on the absorption characteristics for raw egg whites are the same as that for pasteurtized egg whites.  Pasteurization does not cause protein aggregation that occurs with heating (cooking) of egg whites.  Its this process that slows down the rate of absorption, and exposes internal hydrolysis sites in egg white proteins (moderately hydrophobic) that allows digestive enzymes (endoproteases) to further breakdown globular proteins in the stomach and foregut.




Very Good response!  I bolded that section because nobody threw that exception out there about biotin deficiency not being a problem with the pasteurized egg whites.  But, other than that, thank you for the info, the absortion characteristics make sense.  I think i'll stick to my Whole eggs though.


----------



## Trouble (Apr 29, 2006)

The take home message here:   cooked versus uncooked egg whites

More than 70 percent of all proteins, regardless of their source, are globular, highly folded and therefore, not easily broken down by gut proteolytic enzymes into small peptides capable of being absorbed and transported within blood to distant tissues location for processing.  Heat causes both unfolding and agglutination in eggs whites, meaning it causes it to be more dense - and this slows down transit time (which is why very light fats can whistle through  intestines in record time in the absence of other foods...they float and move very quickly by gravity and contactive peristaltic gut action).  The unfolded proteins are then accessible to binding by digestive enzymes and stomach acid and cleaving of internal peptide bonds within long protein chains, thats proteolytic digestion.  Small bits of protein, say 3-20 amino acids long, are easily digested and transported within the body for processing.

Got it?  You're throwing away your food money, since about half is being wasted.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Apr 29, 2006)

www.fitday.com helps alot with these questions.


----------

